# A non- hearth question................



## WoodMann (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm in the market for an LCD TV- hey, everybody else has one, gotta keep up with the Jonses' y'know? No, really- my TV is on the way out and when it does go south fnally I'd like to have done all the reasearch so I'd be ready to buy. Kinda looking at the Sony KDL-37M4000. But the big queswtion is- what's the difference between _Dynamic_ and Native contrast ratio................


----------



## Dix (Jan 26, 2009)

Not much, and all that "when it's in your house we can *tweak* it with our mumbo jumbo" is exactly that.

Check for repair service on that unit in your area (not all are served),. And what ever you buy, put a service contract on it.

I'd check out the LG's, Samsungs, & Panasonics. 

I'm not impressed with the Sony parts availability(IMHO), especially under a service contract, but the contract is better than having nothing after the warranty runs out.

I manage an electronic service center. 20 years +. I handle the contracts and warranty issues.


----------



## WoodMann (Jan 26, 2009)

Hmm- a service contract for the after warranty days. Good to know- thanks Hustle. I'll check out your mentions...............


----------



## Dix (Jan 26, 2009)

No problem.

Give me a buzz with any questions.


----------



## struggle (Jan 26, 2009)

We bought a 52 Sony 120hz I think and a bunch of other mumbo jumbo that I could not even begin to understand. All I know is looking at the Sony next to LGs the Sony was a far better picture with all the TVs showing the same picture. 

As for contracts I am against them. It is betting you are going to buy a bad TV. Nope they profit from them big time. Sure problems come up but I will take the risk of no contract. Just another person with the hand in the pile.  I bought a new game for the Wii system yesterday (Shaun White, I think) and they even offer a service contract on the game disk....yeah right let me buy one of those...good greif

When I researched the TVs the three names that kept coming up was Samsung, Sony and Sharp. Panasonic was rated great but was more costly than the others.

Consumer reports also suggested I think the contracts on LCDs was waste of money due to the low failure rate of them. But anything is possible.


----------



## Dix (Jan 26, 2009)

> Consumer reports also suggested I think the contracts on LCDs was waste of money due to the low failure rate of them. But anything is possible.



I've got a shop full of them, and more come & go every day. Plasma's & DLP's, too.

If these sets go out, you can only repair to board level, or light engine, display panel, etc. These parts are *expensive*, or in the case if say a Vizio, Insignia, Symphonic, etc there is a good possibility that there are NO parts available, and with out a contract you are usually screwed.


----------



## Panhandler (Jan 26, 2009)

As for contracts I am against them. It is betting you are going to buy a bad TV. Nope they profit from them big time. Sure problems come up but I will take the risk of no contract. Just another person with the hand in the pile.  I bought a new game for the Wii system yesterday (Shaun White, I think) and they even offer a service contract on the game disk....yeah right let me buy one of those...good greif 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

At Lowes last summer I was offered a warranty contract on a $12 table fan. I think it was about $2.50. Jeez!


----------



## struggle (Jan 26, 2009)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:
			
		

> > Consumer reports also suggested I think the contracts on LCDs was waste of money due to the low failure rate of them. But anything is possible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I do not want to get into a bad vs good debate and am only offering my personal view point on contracts. I have never benefited from any contract that I bought in the past so I stand by that personal choice. I do not doubt they break as do some of the most reliable cars break and so on.  

My view is you are betting on a loser if you are buying a contract.


----------



## drewboy (Jan 27, 2009)

I bought a 37" Phillips LCD Ambilight last year - that was my budget at the time - a 42" would be what I'd suggest if you can swing it and the prices are great right now. Anyway - the ambilight has independent lights on the sides that cast a soft light on the wall corresponding to the pic. on the screen and combined with the high def. it makes a killer viewing experience. But if you can, buy the biggest screen you dare - LCD for bright, sunny rooms and gaming or Plasma for a room without glare.
  The plasmas run hotter and use a bit more electricity but my cousin has a 50" Samsung on the wall and you can't beat a Sox game on that thing - Incredible...

  You won't be sorry going High Def. - except for the bill!!

    Rob


----------



## WoodMann (Jan 27, 2009)

That's the thing, Stand- I really think a 37" would be about perfect for the room. I've cut out cardboard to the measurements. A 40" I figured is really not much bigger so that was the schizzle. Right now at Wally World they have a 42" Phillips for $797 and it packs 29,000:1 contrast ratio and it really is impressive looking. If I had the cash on hand that thing would be in my living room as we speak....................................


----------



## Dix (Jan 27, 2009)

Don't buy the Philips.

In my humble opinion, it's not a "Philips" any more, it's  Funai, or a Philips that was a Philips and is now supported by Funai. Philips sold the name last year. Getting paid on warranty claims is an interesting process, to say the least   

I just looked at Walmart dot com.

The Samsung 32" looks like a maybe, but not a 37". 

Toshiba, well maybe. Repair parts can be an issue.

Check here
http://www.6ave.com/shop/category.aspx?cti=0203&pti=0200

LG has an excellant parts record. Mitsubishi & JVC are "OK". as far as parts go.

We're not authorized Sharp or Sony, so I can't give any insight there. We see them under service contracts, though. They run about par with parts availability.


----------



## fossil (Jan 27, 2009)

OK, Eileen...so what would you recommend for a 42" LCD?  We need nothing bigger than that.  I've been attracted to the Sony offerings, but I'm not married to them.  We'll be buying a new sound system at the same time, but that's got little to do with the choice of screen, unless I could get a "theater" package deal of some sort that was hard to pass up.  Rick


----------



## Dix (Jan 27, 2009)

Panasonic, LG, JVC.

They all have excellant parts order service.

Samsung for cost, and usually parts availability.

Again, IMHO.


----------



## fossil (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks.  Rick


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 27, 2009)

If I was to buy a LCD TV today I would go with a Sharp, Sony or Samsung. If I was to buy a plasma TV today I would go with a Panasonic, Sony or Samsung . . . although I am in the market for neither since my wife surprised me at Christmas with a 50 inch Panasonic . . . quite an upgrade from the "old" HDTV CRT 32 inch Samsung we were using.


----------



## Jay H (Jan 27, 2009)

I have an older 1080i Sharp Aquos 34" and have been pretty happy with it, it has been problem free and the picture with HD is stunning. If you aren't going with HD, it seems pointless to have an LCD.  However, since I recently moved a ancient 27" Sony CRT, moving my 34" LCD was soooooo much easier, I could do it myself, unlike the CRT where it needed two people to lift it. 

As far as the contrast ratio goes and your question, I know my Aquos has a light sensor which automatically adjusts the brightness (maybe contrast too, I don't remember) based on the ambient light conditions of your room.  Maybe this is something similar...

It sounds like some of those very cheap LCD's (vizio, etc) are disposable, if one can't replace or fix a bad pixel or something...

Jay


----------



## WoodMann (Jan 27, 2009)

Yeah- I teetering between Sharp and Sony. I thought Phillips was in bed with Sony at some point, though things do change. Y'know- I got an Emerson 20" LCD, yeah it's only 480p but I'm quite impressed with it's resolution, especially apparant when watching professional wrestling..........


----------



## WoodMann (Jan 31, 2009)

I've noticed that prices are seemingly holding, if not edging up right now. I'm thinkin' because we are on the verge of going digital on the broadcasting................

Edit; still wrestling with the difference between Dynamic and Native contrast ratio..........


----------



## WoodMann (Feb 27, 2009)

Earlier on I startede to notice 120Hz sets; supposedly a 3rd image is inserted into the progressive scan to diminish artifiacting. Now I've seen 240Hz sets popping up. Do I need this 120+Hz stuff seein' as stuff down the line may get faster, but if the normal stuf is good enough for Blu- Ray I wonder..................


----------



## myzamboni (Feb 27, 2009)

I have the 52" KDW from Sony with MotionFlow technology.  This was nice to have because it handles fast action/sports (i.e. Hockey in HD).


----------



## WoodMann (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks Z, I googled MotionFLow and got a wealth of information and a little better understanding. I don't watch sports much per se save for motocross and ATV racing. Action/ Adventure movies are my thing so I guess it's not that big a deal. If I get it for the same money surely I'll take it...............


----------



## Cutter (Feb 28, 2009)

Woodmann My wife and I spent quite some time picking out two new sets. Our old eyes couldn't tell that much difference from set to set. So we picked up an LZ and a big JVC. We thought they just looked better than all of those we had to pick from. What was not considered in the big box store was the sound. With 30 sets playing the sound was terrible in the store.  When we got the JVC set we were dissapointed to find out that it had really crappy sound qualities. I guess they expect you to hook it up to a surrround system. Just something to keep in mind, sound is just as important as site..


----------



## WoodMann (Feb 28, 2009)

I have a surround system that was last employed when me and my dad watched Stricking Distance. The whole amplifire and everything isn't something I wanna juice it up every time I watch TV, so yes- sound is a consideration as well. But I got to thinkin',to future proof my purchase, at least for a little longer, I thought I'd arping lthe extra $150 for the 120Hz unit with 30watt sound, but always thinking and learning..................


----------



## James Gautsch (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm looking at a Samsung LC46a650.  Sharp 46 Aqos seems to be running a close second.  Bought the wife a Bose 3-2-1 GSX for Christmas.


----------



## WoodMann (Feb 28, 2009)

Cool. I'm teetering between 40 and 42 inches. The sofa viewing area is 11ft from where the TV will be........................


----------



## Dix (Feb 28, 2009)

Samsung is "consolidating" their independant service locations. Make sure you can get service with in a reasonable distance.


----------



## Ugly (Mar 2, 2009)

I agree with the branding Eileen has put forward. Personally I buy Panasonic with the odd dip into LG for cheaper stuff. 

Service contracts however are just insurance and often underwritten by insurance companies. It's your choice. I never buy them, if it blows it blows. I'm not in the business of financing yet one more service company. Obviously they are making money or they wouldn't do it. I consider all household appliances/electronics as disposable items more or less. In other words, if it dies there's money in the budget to get another since I didn't buy all those friggin service plans.

If you really get into these service plans, look at whole house service plans for all your major devices including furnaces etc, way cheaper than piece meal deals you get when buying a single unit and some of them will even cover your electric toothbrush. Again, it's just an insurance plan.

Regards,
Ugly


----------



## d.n.f. (Mar 2, 2009)

Panasonic is getting out of the tv business.  They are stopping production this year.


----------



## WoodMann (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks guys- I'm still looking/ learning. I'm buttoning up my quad now and am gonna sell it, yes- age is catching up with me, never thought it would........................


----------



## mayhem (Mar 2, 2009)

I went through a few LCD's in my home before I finally got what I wanted.  I bought an Insignia from BB...it was actually a really nice set, but it had an electrical problem so I returned it within the 30 day no hassle return period and swapped it out wiht a Toshiba Regza.  Another nice set whose backlight overheated on me and cracked the LCD panel.  Returned that after some arguing wiht the BB manager and got a Panasonic 50" plasma set.  Hung it on the wall in the living room and its just fantastic to look at.  I have a wall of windows on the West side of the room (see my avatar, thats my house) and there is zero problem watching tv even on the brightest days...the Panasonic plasmas have an anti-glare coating that many other manufacturers do not seem to use for reasons unknown to me since glare and power consumption are the two biggest hits I see against plasmas.

While I was in the middle of a two week argument with BB over the Toshiba my wife and I went out and bought a Samsung 40" LCD, which is now in the upstairs bedroom.  Another great set.

On top of this, I have been buying large format displays as the IT Manager for a bank...I have about 2 dozen 40"+ displays out there and they run the gamut of brands...Viewsonic, LG, Sony, Panasonic, Samsung.  I won't buy anything bu panasonics and Samsungs anymore...the others have never measured up in either quality, price or (in the miniscule case of the Sony), reliability.

So figure out your set size, educate yourself on whihc features adn dazzling gewgaws are your must haves and go find your best deal on a new in box (no demo models) set at your favorite electronics store.  Make sure to check out the widescreen functions in the store before you commit.  Some brands use different widescreen scaling on 4:3 pictures.  My Samsung (and most others I think simply stretch the image horizontally to make a braodcast tv picture fit the screen, wheras the Panasonic stretches the edges more than the center.  Sounds weird, but it works really well...the people in the middle are less fat looking on the Panasonic and I never notice the different scaling unless I'm watcing a stock ticker or something.

Go here for good info and probably some model specific owner experiences.  http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/index.php

Personally I avoid extended warranties...its a roll of the dice, but the odds are very much in your favor to get a good set.  Still, someone has to get the bum set.  The odds are good that you'll have a failure in the first year or after 5 years, with the odds always going up over time that you'll have a problem...just like any other device really.  For what its worth, only one of my Sony's at the bank has EVER even hiccuped in the 5 years since I deployed the original 18 sets.  Bad power supply control board.  All the others are still vibrant and crisp and run constantly...I'd say they all are in use at least 60 hours a week...some go over 100 hours a week.

To answer one of your earliest questions, dynamic contrast, see this thread on highdeforum.com  http://www.highdefforum.com/flat-panel-tvs/58167-what-dynamic-contrast-ratio.html

IMHO the picture quality on plasma still cannot be beat by LCD, at least not at similar price points...given the same HD signal the plasma will generaly spekaing always have the superior picture.  I'm not talking sharpenss here, rather I'm talking about color quality, specifically the production of black.  Plasmas can produce a true black and LCD's cannot...they get close, but the black is really just a dep shade of grey.  You'll probably never notice it unless you have them side by side (like I do), just throwing it out there.

Lastly I would check with the store you purchased it from and ask about their return policy.  Most places have an instore 30 day defect return, Best Buy has a 30 day "I didn't like it" return policy.  They'll give you a ahrd time about it, but you cna return a perfectly good tv within the first 30 days and exchange it for a different one.  Sometimes no matter how much research and planning you do, you just don't realize that you bought the wrong product for you until you get it home and put it on the wall...you may find for example that a 37" tv is far smaller than you really thoguht it would be and that you might be alot happier with a 42" set instead.  I'm advocating trying to screw the store over or anyhting like that, just saying you never know...and when you're dropping 800-1000 of your hard earned dollars on a tv set you better make sure you're really happy with it.

Sorry to drone on an on.  I'll stop now.  Hope it been more helpful than tearfully boring.


----------



## WoodMann (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks mayhem. I know Samsungs are good. I'm also kinda shy toward plasma's; I know they can't be matched by an LCD- but they eat alot of power and make alot of heat................


----------



## JoeyD (Mar 3, 2009)

Check out this site: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/


----------



## WoodMann (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks for the forum links, mayhem; really clears up the dynamic and static contrast issue. I did a looksee comparison awhile back and was fortunate enough to find 2 Sony sets side by side; a Sony KDL-40S3000  which has 8000:1 CR and is a 720P and a Sony KDL-40V3000 with 16000:1CR and is a 1080P. A basketball game was on, and, quite frankly I couldn't see anything better on the 1080 set than the 720 set, even the contrast of the floor colors was a bit better on the 720 set......


----------



## mayhem (Mar 5, 2009)

Unless you're watching a blu-ray disc at full HD on two sets side by side 720p adn 1080p at a short distance you will probably not notice the difference.

For what its worth, Dell is running a sale on Sharp Aquos sets right now.  While I've enver had one myself I've heard nothign but praise online from owners for the Aquos series.  

See spoofee.com and slickdeals.net for daily specials on stuff in general...there is usually at least one HDTV special a week on there...might save you a hundred bucks and get you into a slightly better set for the same scratch.  

Sharp Aquos 42" LCD42D65U 1080P LCD HDTV for $789.57 Shipped


----------



## WoodMann (Mar 5, 2009)

Hmm- sounds pretty good. Y'know, I'm pretty bent on Sony...................


----------



## woodsman23 (Mar 5, 2009)

I just bought a 42" LG 1080 and it looks and works real nice. The sound is not the best but the picture is great!!. Got it for 899.00 at a store here called rosa's very nice TV. It was a nite mare looking for a TV not like looking for a tube one that was easy...


----------



## WoodMann (Mar 6, 2009)

Cool. I just gotta button up the quad, then I'll be ready to deal, but in the meantime; look and learn..............


----------



## wrench340 (Mar 12, 2009)

hi guys I need a 26"lcd for the camper, whats the best brand?


----------



## Dix (Mar 12, 2009)

How often do you use it, what are you prepared to spend, are you open to a service contract, what do you want to hook it up too, etc?

Dish? Camper site hook up?

Inquiring minds wanna know  :coolsmile: 

Need more input  ;-)


----------



## wrench340 (Mar 12, 2009)

we use it about 12 times a year, am only going to use the camper antenna,looking for best price for quality tv,nascar races and rainy days


----------



## bsruther (Mar 16, 2009)

I did a lot of research before purchasing a Mitsubishi DLP. I started out wanting an LCD but, for the size, price and picture quality, the DLP was the one for me. Most of the manufacturers are getting away from DLP but, they will be serviceable for years to come. I'm not not trying to sway you from buying an LCD, just saying do as much research as you can. Definitely do as others have said and visit the HD forums. Those folks are always willing to answer questions...even the stupid ones I ask.
Another thing to consider are the component inputs on the TV, like how many HDMI inputs it has or whether or not it has a USB port.


----------



## wrench340 (Mar 17, 2009)

thank you for the advice


----------



## Dix (Mar 17, 2009)

Sorry Wrench, I forgot all about this thread 

I don't think a DLP is gonna work in a camper, unless it's a BIG camper. 

A 26" is hard from my standing, most have exchange/return/manufacturer depot repairs. Alot of manufacturers have carry in service from 32" and down to 26".

I'd stay away from the cheaper brands, like Ilo, Vizio, Funai, Sylvania, Philips, Magnavox, Dynex, etc, unless you get a screaming deal. There isn't alot of parts availability for repairs, etc. Alot of exchanges on these brands under service contracts.


----------



## WoodMann (Mar 29, 2009)

One more burning question; can ya get by with a quicker response time in lieu of the 120 or 240Mhz................


----------



## WoodMann (Apr 6, 2009)

Beat this to death one more time; do modern day plasma's really eat alot of power like say the older ones did.........................


----------



## Cluttermagnet (Apr 7, 2009)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:
			
		

> Don't buy the Philips.
> 
> In my humble opinion, it's not a "Philips" any more, it's  Funai, or a Philips that was a Philips and is now supported by Funai. Philips sold the name last year. Getting paid on warranty claims is an interesting process, to say the least


Indeed. And they shut down a Phillips service shop (telephone help, etc.) in FL around the same time. Laid off a bunch of people. I know one of them. He's really scrimping to get by, and jobs are hard to come by. They offshored it, as I remember.


----------



## WoodMann (Apr 7, 2009)

yeah- we're off- shoring everything these days. Somebody tell me again how this NAFTA thing was supposed to help us? And 'free' trade.......................


----------



## firefighterjake (Apr 8, 2009)

WoodMann said:
			
		

> Beat this to death one more time; do modern day plasma's really eat alot of power like say the older ones did.........................



Depends on your definition of "a lot: . . . the new ones (especially Energy Star) are better and appear to run cooler than the old plasma TVs, but if you compare them to similarly sized LCDs they do consume more energy. It is perhaps obvious, but the larger you go the more power you consume. That said, for the great picture it's a small "sacrifice" I'm willing to make . . . the other night my wife and I watched "Changling" and honestly with the Blu-Ray and large plasma TV for a few minutes it honestly felt like I was at the movie theatre . . . minus the sticky floors and kids talking behind me.


----------



## WoodMann (Apr 8, 2009)

THanks, jake. I'm starting to appreciate plasmas more as I'm learning; and for their far superior resolution I wonder if it is such a big sacrifice................


----------



## firefighterjake (Apr 8, 2009)

As I mentioned in late January my wife surprised me with a 50-inch Panasonic plasma TV (1080p) . . . honestly I would have been quite happy to have been surprised with a 42-inch 780 p. plasma . . . that said, it's been over two months since I wrote that note and three months since I've had the TV and all I can say is that I am very happy with this TV . . . football games were fantastic (I was using a 32 inch CRT HDTV before and it was good . . . this was just bigger and better), OTA broadcasts are fantastic, I don't have HD for satellite (too cheap I guess) but the picture is still more than fine and Blu-Ray DVD . . . whoa Momma . . . as I said . . . add on a half decent sound system and it's like being at the movies . . . I very much look forward to getting my Netflix Blu-Ray DVDs in the mail and in fact I think I may be able to watch Quantum of Solace tonight.


----------

